# McCabe gets FIRED ! One down....about 7500 to go !



## nononono (Mar 16, 2018)

*And the poor little under appreciated Scum Bag had to write a " Sternly Worded Letter " !*













*Kick Rocks Bitch !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2018)

JUSTICE: Sessions fires McCabe before he can retire...
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/justice-department/sessions-fires-mccabe-he-can-retire-n856751


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

CNN’s absurd reaction to Andrew McCabe's firing
MARCH 17, 2018
Channel surfing after the announcement that AG Sessions had indeed fired Andrew McCabe was like being yanked into the Twilight Zone.  On Fox, Laura In...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/cnns_absurd_reaction_to_andrew_mccabes_firing.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

Notice he isn't denying it.

This crooked, partisan, political hack is getting just what he deserves for making a mockery of the FBI.

Former FBI Agent: Lack Of Candor ‘Number One’ Reason People Get Fired
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/16/former-fbi-agent-lack-of-candor-mccabe/&ved=0ahUKEwiqoLuusvPZAhVX5WMKHeDCAu8QqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw2EENNBMdU0pSMq7wKvfQcS&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

nononono said:


> *And the poor little under appreciated Scum Bag had to write a " Sternly Worded Letter " !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lying, leaking fuck.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

TheBlaze

Trump speaks out for first time after Andrew McCabe’s firing — and holds nothing back
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/17/trump-speaks-out-for-first-time-after-andrew-mccabes-firing-and-holds-nothing-back/amp&ved=0ahUKEwiLvJyjyvPZAhVD52MKHbaXCp4QqUMILDAC&usg=AOvVaw0hC2DdFTnaD5fpjxjNq43A&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2018)

Just shows what a bitter small man Trump is.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just shows what a bitter small man Trump is.


You act like Trump uses you for a *guaiac *smear


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just shows what a bitter small man Trump is.


The real collusion was always going to come out eventually.
Trump has every right to be pissed, and so do the rest of us.
McCabe and his ilk are traitorous bastards.

There was a time in this country when instead of getting fired, he'd get a firing squad.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Notice he isn't denying it.
> 
> This crooked, partisan, political hack is getting just what he deserves for making a mockery of the FBI.
> 
> ...


I wonder why McCabe was not able to play his Hillary card?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The real collusion was always going to come out eventually.
> Trump has every right to be pissed, and so do the rest of us.
> McCabe and his ilk are traitorous bastards.
> 
> There was a time in this country when instead of getting fired, he'd get a firing squad.


The last line of his statement

"I have an unfailing faith in the men and women of the FBI and I am confident that their efforts to seek justice will not be deterred."

Looks like justice found its target.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I wonder why McCabe was not able to play his Hillary card?


She should have won by 3,000.200 .


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just shows what a bitter small man Trump is.


*I gladly disagree with YOU !*

*I have Forum proof that YOU are the Sad bitter " Little " man that YOU project.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 17, 2018)

nononono said:


> *And the poor little under appreciated Scum Bag had to write a " Sternly Worded Letter " !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andy can kiss my deplorable ass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just shows what a bitter small man Trump is.


Just you wait, my left nut is itching and when my left nut itches, something big is about to happen.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just you wait, my left nut is itching and when my left nut itches, something big is about to happen.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2018)

TheBlaze

Despite mainstream media narrative, Andrew McCabe wasn’t fired for political reasons — here’s the truth
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2018/03/17/despite-mainstream-media-narrative-andrew-mccabe-wasnt-fired-for-political-reasons/amp&ved=0ahUKEwjQnOq8pfXZAhUCj1QKHcx5B7MQqUMIKzAB&usg=AOvVaw2lOQjIQcK5wKTytSXOscR7&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2018)

Boy oh boy are liberals stupid.

‘Vicious’! Sharyl Attkisson KO’s John Brennan with rhetorical question of the YEAR
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2018/03/17/vicious-sharyl-attkisson-kos-john-brennan-with-rhetorical-question-of-the-year/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjOuK7Mp_XZAhUpjlQKHQadCbAQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw3pgb-KAiQDakxIUYX4xEsw&ampcf=1

Sharyl Attkisson

✔@SharylAttkisson

A guy like this would never misuse intel or his authority—would he? #notexactlyanendorsement https://twitter.com/johnbrennan/status/974978856997224448 …

12:16 PM - Mar 17, 20

And, unwittingly emphasizing Attkisson’s point, former U.S. Ambassador to the U.N. Samantha Power added: “Not a good idea to piss off John Brennan.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2018)

If You Are a Fed Official, Perjury Is 'Lacking Candor'
CLARICE FELDMAN
The iceberg hits.  Watch the crew start to panic.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/if_you_are_a_fed_official_perjury_is_lacking_candor.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2018)

Why do you people hate America and Americans so much?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you people hate America and Americans so much?


What makes you ask?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you people hate America and Americans so much?


Why do you people hate America and Americans so much?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CNN’s absurd reaction to Andrew McCabe's firing
> MARCH 17, 2018
> Channel surfing after the announcement that AG Sessions had indeed fired Andrew McCabe was like being yanked into the Twilight Zone.  On Fox, Laura In...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/cnns_absurd_reaction_to_andrew_mccabes_firing.html


The reason none of it adds up is because when first told of the Russian hacking by our intelligence organizations, Trump continuously denied it for  some reason ("may be a 400-lb. guy in his bedroom") and was always very defensive about it. I wonder why. Then he fired Comey and called the Russian investigation a "sham" and now has been attacking the investigation ever since. He creates his own suspicion and Mueller ain't going away.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The reason none of it adds up is because when first told of the Russian hacking by our intelligence organizations, Trump continuously denied it for  some reason ("may be a 400-lb. guy in his bedroom") and was always very defensive about it. I wonder why. Then he fired Comey and called the Russian investigation a "sham" and now has been attacking the investigation ever since. He creates his own suspicion and Mueller ain't going away.


I always said it will come down to whose side the military takes...
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/mccaffrey-calls-trump-threat-to-national-secuirity_us_5aadf16ee4b0337adf8451cd


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The reason none of it adds up is because when first told of the Russian hacking by our intelligence organizations, Trump continuously denied it for  some reason ("may be a 400-lb. guy in his bedroom") and was always very defensive about it. I wonder why. Then he fired Comey and called the Russian investigation a "sham" and now has been attacking the investigation ever since. He creates his own suspicion and Mueller ain't going away.


Trump's history with the legal system, courts, judges, lawyers, etc. is not a very good one for him, he's a loser. He is now trying to lop the head off the investigative apparatus not understanding the complexity of it's structure and that the next man up has the same corroborated notes and information as the last guy. Trump is thinks he can act like a drug lord or banana Republican and get away with it . . . well so far he has his base sucking it up and he can't see past that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump's history with the legal system, courts, judges, lawyers, etc. is not a very good one for him, he's a loser. He is now trying to lop the head off the investigative apparatus not understanding the complexity of it's structure and that the next man up has the same corroborated notes and information as the last guy. Trump is thinks he can act like a drug lord or banana Republican and get away with it . . . well so far he has his base sucking it up and he can't see past that.


QTCB


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just shows what a bitter small man Trump is.


You really should have an idea of what you're talking about duck.
The man lied & he shouldn't do that.

The Washington Post
*FBI disciplinary office recommends firing former deputy director Andrew McCabe*

*The FBI office that handles employee discipline* has recommended firing the bureau’s former deputy director over allegations that he authorized the disclosure of sensitive information to a reporter and misled investigators when asked about it, leaving Attorney General Jeff Sessions to decide whether he should fire the veteran official just four days before his expected retirement date, people familiar with the matter said.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/fbi-disciplinary-office-recommends-firing-former-deputy-director-andrew-mccabe/2018/03/14/c1d0dc1a-208a-11e8-86f6-54bfff693d2b_story.html?utm_term=.d5e7e73855df


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump's history with the legal system, courts, judges, lawyers, etc. is not a very good one for him, he's a loser. He is now trying to lop the head off the investigative apparatus not understanding the complexity of it's structure and that the next man up has the same corroborated notes and information as the last guy. Trump is thinks he can act like a drug lord or banana Republican and get away with it . . . well so far he has his base sucking it up and he can't see past that.


A serious bout of stupid here. Wonder if he has a difficult time with his daily activities leaning on a shovel, due to the hatred and obsession with DT?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I always said it will come down to whose side the military takes...
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/mccaffrey-calls-trump-threat-to-national-secuirity_us_5aadf16ee4b0337adf8451cd


Hilarious...thanks for the laugh Juan.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 18, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Hilarious...thanks for the laugh Juan.


Don’t give me credit for the laugh, give it to Gen. McCaffrey.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Don’t give me credit for the laugh, give it to Gen. McCaffrey.


Him too.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I always said it will come down to whose side the military takes...
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/mccaffrey-calls-trump-threat-to-national-secuirity_us_5aadf16ee4b0337adf8451cd


The Trump administration sanctioned several Russians and Russian organizations on Thursday for interfering in the U.S. presidential election and cyber attacks. But critics derided the action as too little too late.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

About 5 years too late according to Romney.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Trump administration sanctioned several Russians and Russian organizations on Thursday for interfering in the U.S. presidential election and cyber attacks. But critics derided the action as too little too late.


 . . . and you side with the critics, when?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you side with the critics, when?


Whenever I can.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

*McCabe's Domino Is Only the First to Fall*
By Daniel John Sobieski
Oh, what a tangled web the unindicted co-conspirators in the Deep State coup to keep Hillary Clinton out of prison and Donald Trump out of the White House have woven. When you tell the truth, the adage goes, you never have to remember anything. But when you lie, you have to remember the lies you told to cover the earlier lies, and you certainly have to keep your story in line with your other co-conspirators.

That Andrew McCabe, in his response to his firing, failed miserably on this score, implicating former FBI Director James Comey, is the conclusion of George Washington University law professor Jonathan Turley:






In an op-ed run Saturday by The Hill, Turley pointed to a line in McCabe's statement criticizing his termination "that could be viewed as incriminating fired FBI director James Comey, not just in leaking sensitive information but also in lying to Congress."

McCabe commented on leaking information to a former Wall Street Journal reporter about the investigation of Hillary Clinton and the Clinton Foundation, saying he was authorized to "share" the information and did so with the knowledge of "the director," which would have been Comey at the time.

https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/mccabe_says_comey_committed_perjury.html


----------



## xav10 (Mar 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *McCabe's Domino Is Only the First to Fall*
> By Daniel John Sobieski
> Oh, what a tangled web the unindicted co-conspirators in the Deep State coup to keep Hillary Clinton out of prison and Donald Trump out of the White House have woven. When you tell the truth, the adage goes, you never have to remember anything. But when you lie, you have to remember the lies you told to cover the earlier lies, and you certainly have to keep your story in line with your other co-conspirators.
> 
> ...


Tick, tick, tick. As Mueller gets closer, the panic sets in.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Whenever I can.


When they agree with you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *McCabe's Domino Is Only the First to Fall*
> By Daniel John Sobieski
> Oh, what a tangled web the unindicted co-conspirators in the Deep State coup to keep Hillary Clinton out of prison and Donald Trump out of the White House have woven. When you tell the truth, the adage goes, you never have to remember anything. But when you lie, you have to remember the lies you told to cover the earlier lies, and you certainly have to keep your story in line with your other co-conspirators.
> 
> ...


Americanthinker.com aka Bananarepublican.com the misintrepetration of know facts and timelines is hilarious . . . and there you are on your knees lapping it up.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Americanthinker.com aka Bananarepublican.com the misintrepetration of know facts and timelines is hilarious . . . and there you are on your knees lapping it up.


Their noise will increase as the days go by. This is great stuff. And people called Hillary “divisive!”


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 19, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Their noise will increase as the days go by. This is great stuff. And people called Hillary “divisive!”


Hypocrite personified.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Their noise will increase as the days go by. This is great stuff. And people called Hillary “divisive!”


As I have said before the funny part is they think no one sees what they are trying to do and how obvious it all is . . . it gets past their fellow banana-Republican nutters so they think it's all legit? We can see you. It's like playing peek-a-boo with an infant.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As I have said before the funny part is they think no one sees what they are trying to do and how obvious it all is . . . it gets past their fellow banana-Republican nutters so they think it's all legit? We can see you. It's like playing peek-a-boo with an infant.


What a crazy fk.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As I have said before the funny part is they think no one sees what they are trying to do and how obvious it all is . . . it gets past their fellow banana-Republican nutters so they think it's all legit? We can see you. It's like playing peek-a-boo with an infant.


It is really a sham that you people weren't able to see so clearly in your partys nomination process.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 19, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Hypocrite personified.


Tick tick tick. The noise will get louder that the investigators should be on defense and the defense (Trump) will stay on offense. Remember his words...just keep saying it and they will believe you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

The Facts About McCabe’s Firing


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is really a sham that you people weren't able to see so clearly in your partys nomination process.


So Trump disappoints you as well I see. You people bring up Hillary and the DNC nomination process so much, that coupled with your refusal to talk about Trump, shows you really don't like Trump . . . so I guess it's almost unanimous.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 19, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Tick tick tick. The noise will get louder that the investigators should be on defense and the defense (Trump) will stay on offense. Remember his words...just keep saying it and they will believe you.


What the heck kind of gibberish was that post?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 19, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> What the heck kind of gibberish was that post?


You haven't noticed? Him turning up the volume on Mueller, firing McCabe, internet noise about hiring a new special prosecutor for FISA abuses? 
Remember Trump's words...just keep saying it and they'll believe you.
And also remember who is the subject of Mueller's investigation.
This is basic stuff, Bear.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 19, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You haven't noticed? Him turning up the volume on Mueller, firing McCabe, internet noise about hiring a new special prosecutor for FISA abuses?
> Remember Trump's words...just keep saying it and they'll believe you.
> And also remember who is the subject of Mueller's investigation.
> This is basic stuff, Bear.


see what I mean, Bear?
http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/wireStory/trump-jabs-mueller-white-house-firing-works-53844031


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 19, 2018)

xav10 said:


> see what I mean, Bear?
> http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/wireStory/trump-jabs-mueller-white-house-firing-works-53844031


What is it exactly do you want me to see?  Look if Mueller is let go all hell will break loose and DT would be a lame duck prez for the next 3 1/2 years. You should want it to happen.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 19, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> What is it exactly do you want me to see?  Look if Mueller is let go all hell will break loose and DT would be a lame duck prez for the next 3 1/2 years. You should want it to happen.


You had mentioned that my earlier post was gibberish. Do you not understand it? I think I've explained.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 19, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You had mentioned that my earlier post was gibberish. Do you not understand it? I think I've explained.


Yes after you explained your gibberish, I got your meaning.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When they agree with you.


While appearing, in your eyes, to disagree with me even.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So Trump disappoints you as well I see. You people bring up Hillary and the DNC nomination process so much, that coupled with your refusal to talk about Trump, shows you really don't like Trump . . . so I guess it's almost unanimous.


The Democrats left people no choice...anybody but Hillary...
As fucked up as Trump is Hillary is even more so...
The Democrats have only themselves to blame for the election of Donald Trump.
One or two more picks for the SCOTUS & it'll all be worth it...
Thank you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 19, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Tick tick tick. The noise will get louder that the investigators should be on defense and the defense (Trump) will stay on offense. Remember his words...just keep saying it and they will believe you.


You, Captain Hook & tick tock tick tock tick tock....


----------



## nononono (Mar 19, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You haven't noticed? Him turning up the volume on Mueller, firing McCabe, internet noise about hiring a new special prosecutor for FISA abuses?
> Remember Trump's words...just keep saying it and they'll believe you.
> And also remember who is the subject of Mueller's investigation.
> This is basic stuff, Bear.



*Boy are YOU Stupid.*


----------



## xav10 (Mar 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You, Captain Hook & tick tock tick tock tick tock....


The right is so nuts that i bet one of you types who was screaming on a friend's fb page about the "Dems scandal," that HRC won't go to jail while Trump is president. We bet 5K and deposited 1K with the friend whose fb page it is.
You see, he reads the same wacko shit that says McCabe and others (Hillary, etc.) are all going to prison. It's truly cuckoo time on the right.
That said, you'll probably get your USSC appointees before Trump is out.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> While appearing, in your eyes, to disagree with me even.


Doing a Yogi the bear impression now?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Boy are YOU Stupid.*


Yeah, doesn't he realize you ignore the reality on purpose!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Doing a Yogi the bear impression now?


Made it age appropriate for you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 19, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The right is so nuts that i bet one of you types who was screaming on a friend's fb page about the "Dems scandal," that HRC won't go to jail while Trump is president. We bet 5K and deposited 1K with the friend whose fb page it is.
> You see, he reads the same wacko shit that says McCabe and others (Hillary, etc.) are all going to prison. It's truly cuckoo time on the right.
> That said, you'll probably get your USSC appointees before Trump is out.


yawn


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 19, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The right is so nuts that i bet one of you types who was screaming on a friend's fb page about the "Dems scandal," that HRC won't go to jail while Trump is president. We bet 5K and deposited 1K with the friend whose fb page it is.
> You see, he reads the same wacko shit that says McCabe and others (Hillary, etc.) are all going to prison. It's truly cuckoo time on the right.
> That said, you'll probably get your USSC appointees before Trump is out.


You're gone....adios amigo...you've lost it. See ya


----------



## xav10 (Mar 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You're gone....adios amigo...you've lost it. See ya


I was quoting your people. "Hillary and CEO's and celebrities are all going to jail." That's your team, my man.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 19, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I was quoting your people. "Hillary and CEO's and celebrities are all going to jail." That's your team, my man.


My people?
My people are my family and friends...you don't know them.
I decide who my team is, not you counselor.
Daffy attempts to paint portraits with a crop duster. Not a good idea my man.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> My people?
> My people are my family and friends...you don't know them.
> I decide who my team is, not you counselor.
> Daffy attempts to paint portraits with a crop duster. Not a good idea my man.


Man?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> My people?
> My people are my family and friends...you don't know them.
> I decide who my team is, not you counselor.
> Daffy attempts to paint portraits with a crop duster. Not a good idea my man.


I'm the decider.


----------



## espola (Mar 19, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> My people?
> My people are my family and friends...you don't know them.
> I decide who my team is, not you counselor.
> Daffy attempts to paint portraits with a crop duster. Not a good idea my man.


You're not fooling anybody.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Made it age appropriate for you.


I am of the age that watched the original and can still remember it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Iz McCabe or Comey lying?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Why do libs hate police and stick up for the criminals in the FBI and the DOJ?
They are all law enforcement, aren't they?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 19, 2018)

Samantha Powers is a cunt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

Samantha Power and the importance of being very, very afraid of ex-CIA chief John Brennan
MARCH 19, 2018
Flop sweat from a very entitled group of Obama minions now realizing that use of public office for partisan purposes is against the law.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/samantha_power_and_the_importance_of_being_very_very_afraid_of_excia_chief_john_brennan.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do libs hate police and stick up for the criminals in the FBI and the DOJ?
> They are all law enforcement, aren't they?


Why do you presume to speak for people? . . . and why would anyone hate any American intelligence or justice agency unless of course they were guilty of something?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Iz McCabe or Comey lying?


Yes


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you presume to speak for people? . . . and why would anyone hate any American intelligence or justice agency unless of course they were guilty of something?


They are guilty, guilty of lying and leaking, haven't you been reading my posts?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

*REPORT: McCabe authorized criminal probe of Sessions...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

Patriotism and the Three Scoundrels
JAMES LEWIS
Comey, Clapper, and Brennan – The three biggest scoundrels of the swamp – are now showing their true colors.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/patriotism_and_the_three_scoundrels.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2018)

Bombshell reveal: A grand jury already is hearing evidence on DOJ and FBI scandals
MARCH 23, 2018
We are on the verge of a huge political explosion.  While there have been calls for a special counsel to investigate the DOJ and FBI scandals, and man...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/03/bombshell_reveal_a_grand_jury_already_is_hearing_evidence_on_doj_and_fbi_scandals.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

Mainly McCabe
CLARICE FELDMAN
It’s clear that the FBI, NSA, and CIA were operating in the Soviet style -- appropriating to themselves the right to run the government. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/mainly_mccabe.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2018)

‘Confused And Distracted:’ Andrew McCabe’s Excuses For ‘Lack Of Candor’ Finding
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.dailycaller.com/2018/03/25/andrew-mccabe-washington-post/&ved=0ahUKEwi51oOz5IjaAhXIyoMKHX0YDd0QqUMIMTAD&usg=AOvVaw1V-Nyzh-G-XyrV5iEGipXb


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

UNDER THE BUREAU'S NOSE
*Pulse gunman's father unmasked as longtime FBI informant in courtroom shocker*
The Orlando nightclub terrorist's dad was a secret FBI informant for more than a decade, prosecutors revealed, prompting questions about whether authorities may have missed warning signs leading up to the massacre.


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> UNDER THE BUREAU'S NOSE
> *Pulse gunman's father unmasked as longtime FBI informant in courtroom shocker*
> The Orlando nightclub terrorist's dad was a secret FBI informant for more than a decade, prosecutors revealed, prompting questions about whether authorities may have missed warning signs leading up to the massacre.




*Nothing surprises me anymore that happened under Barry Soetoro's eight year watch..........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Nothing surprises me anymore that happened under Barry Soetoro's eight year watch..........*


Nothing is more appalling than a trafficker like you. You will meet your maker someday and pay, and pay dearly.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nothing is more appalling than a trafficker like you. You will meet your maker someday and pay, and pay dearly.


Nothing is more appalling than a lazy troll like you. You won't meet your maker someday and pay, and pay dearly.  Your maker is too lazy to meet with you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nothing is more appalling than a lazy troll like you. You won't meet your maker someday and pay, and pay dearly.  Your maker is too lazy to meet with you.


So sweet how you stand up for your sweetheart and moral leader. Even when you don't cut & paste you can only copy and attempt to make sense, nice try.

Here, find yourself: https://darkpsychology.co/troll/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So sweet how you stand up for your sweetheart and moral leader. Even when you don't cut & paste you can only copy and attempt to make sense, nice try.
> 
> Here, find yourself: https://darkpsychology.co/troll/


Irony Alert.  Nice try.....Rat Pa-troll


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Irony Alert.  Nice try.....Rat Pa-troll


Didn't find myself in there, and you? I was reminded of the posters I read in here, often.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Didn't find myself in there.....


Shocking.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Uh Oh: New Texts Suggest Obama WH, CIA, FBI, And Harry Reid Colluded At Outset Of Russia Probe - Matt Vespa
1 hour ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/mattvespa/2018/03/28/uh-oh-new-texts-suggest-obama-wh-cia-fbi-and-harry-reid-colluded-at-outset-of-n2465737?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwjmg4Ovt5DaAhXI5oMKHd6kDYgQqUMILjAC&usg=AOvVaw3jklh6NLh7w8h02SGwt_Ui&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

BREAKING: DOJ Inspector General Will Investigate Obama Administration FISA Abuse - Katie Pavlich
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiepavlich/2018/03/28/breaking-doj-inspector-general-will-investigate-obama-administration-fisa-abuse-n2465675?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwjmg4Ovt5DaAhXI5oMKHd6kDYgQqUMIPTAH&usg=AOvVaw3qnWulauXL3TLGLXLCQSXf


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Didn't find myself in there, and you? I was reminded of the posters I read in here, often.


Of course you didnt.
That would constitute a breakthrough.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

*McCabe asks for crowdsourcing funds to help with legal defense*
6 mins


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Of course you didnt.
> That would constitute a breakthrough.


You on the other hand, well at least the "new" you as of November 8, 2016 (when you jumped on the Trump train), are all over that page.


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nothing is more appalling than a trafficker like you. You will meet your maker someday and pay, and pay dearly.


*Well Well......Rat want's to play Hardball.*

*He could not have picked a better day to stick his*
*foot deep into his esophagus .....( Opening Day I might add !!! )*

*Rat hold still while I brand you with the simple Pussy Mark you so deserve......*








*Crrrrack !!  Pun intended Pussy.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You on the other hand, well at least the "new" you as of November 8, 2016 (when you jumped on the Trump train), are all over that page.


I was "on board" well before Nov. 8th.
When you get done whining, I'll welcome you aboard.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *McCabe asks for crowdsourcing funds to help with legal defense*
> 6 mins


What a douchebag.


----------



## espola (Mar 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What a douchebag.


I kicked in $30.  Isn't that about the same as an NRA membership?


----------



## espola (Mar 29, 2018)

espola said:


> I kicked in $30.  Isn't that about the same as an NRA membership?


Geez - I brought up the NRA page to see how much the membership ia and now I have Wayne L's face appearing on every forum page.


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2018)

espola said:


> I kicked in $30.  Isn't that about the same as an NRA membership?


*OMG.....yur such a Spode for even alluding to a donation that *
*will never happen.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2018)

espola said:


> Geez - I brought up the NRA page to see how much the membership ia and now I have Wayne L's face appearing on every forum page.


The disingenuous shill for gun manufacturers? He comes off like a major prick.


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The disingenuous shill for gun manufacturers? *He comes off* like a major prick.


*Projecting debauchery again ....Gato.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The disingenuous shill for gun manufacturers? He comes off like a major prick.


Oddly enough you come off like an ignorant pud....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The disingenuous shill for gun manufacturers? He comes off like a major prick.


Ushouldno.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The disingenuous shill for gun manufacturers? He comes off like a major prick.


When are you people going to organize yourselves under the proposed NRRA instead of just lashing out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2018)

'Didn't Lie Just Once' 
*Congressman: FBI Report Says Andrew McCabe 'Lied' Multiple Times About Media Leaks *
US | Chuck Ross


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2018)

*Bombshell criticism of FBI as jury foreman in the Noor Salman Pulse nightclub trial speaks out*
By Thomas Lifson
The jury that acquitted Noor Salman of aiding and abetting her husband's slaughter at the Pulse nightclub believed she was aware of what her husband was planning, but based on the detailed jury instructions and the nature of the evidence they were presented, they had no choice but to deliver a "not guilty" verdict. We know this now because the Orlando Sentinel received a statement from the foreman, which is presented in its entirety below. What leaped out at me was a single sentence criticizing the FBI, that comes 294 words into the statement.

I wish that the FBI had recorded their interviews with Ms. Salman as there were several significant inconsistencies with the written summaries of her statements.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2018)

Faithless in Holy Week
CLARICE FELDMAN
Why are large numbers of Americans losing faith in our institutions and the people who have been running them -- particulalry law enforcement? 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/faithless_in_holy_week.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Faithless in Holy Week
> CLARICE FELDMAN
> Why are large numbers of Americans losing faith in our institutions and the people who have been running them -- particulalry law enforcement?
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/faithless_in_holy_week.html


"If things don't go our way the government can step in and fix it"? . . . does the American stinker article detail how far down Evangelicals had to come to get on board with Trump and how that may effect people's understanding of morality, faith and lack thereof on both accounts?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "If things don't go our way the government can step in and fix it"? . . . does the American stinker article detail how far down Evangelicals had to come to get on board with Trump and how that may effect people's understanding of morality, faith and lack thereof on both accounts?


I wouldn't know, but at least he isn't Hillary.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "If things don't go our way the government can step in and fix it"? . . . does the American stinker article detail how far down Evangelicals had to come to get on board with Trump and how that may effect people's understanding of morality, faith and lack thereof on both accounts?


You really should read the article instead of commenting on what you don't read if you want people to take you seriously.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You really should read the article instead of commenting on what you don't read if you want people to take you seriously.


#everyfingday


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "If things don't go our way the government can step in and fix it"? . . . does the American stinker article detail how far down Evangelicals had to come to get on board with Trump and how that may effect people's understanding of morality, faith and lack thereof on both accounts?


They had to come down almost to the level of a Democrat.....
Whatever you may think about "evangelicals", they are capable of setting aside their religious believes, recognize reality, then hold their nose, cast their vote & pray for our collective souls.


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "If things don't go our way the government can step in and fix it"? . . . does the American stinker article detail how far down Evangelicals had to come to get on board with Trump and how that may effect people's understanding of morality, faith and lack thereof on both accounts?



*I can see right thru your post into your filthy past, you have *
*quite a few skeletons in your closet.....*

*Grow up Gato and recognize the Truth instead of siding *
*with the Degenerate Democrats.....*


----------



## xav10 (Apr 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Faithless in Holy Week
> CLARICE FELDMAN
> Why are large numbers of Americans losing faith in our institutions and the people who have been running them -- particulalry law enforcement?
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/03/faithless_in_holy_week.html


Incredibly stupid and pointless article. Read the comments and learn more about the nutjobs that read this garbage. It’s like taking drugs.


----------



## espola (Apr 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> They had to come down almost to the level of a Democrat.....
> Whatever you may think about "evangelicals", they are capable of setting aside their religious believes, recognize reality, then hold their nose, cast their vote & pray for our collective souls.


Just like you did.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Just like you did.


Right! Only I didn't vote...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Incredibly stupid and pointless article. Read the comments and learn more about the nutjobs that read this garbage. It’s like taking drugs.


Keep it up, the midterms are right around the corner.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

As the Knowledge Gap Grows, so Does the Civility Gap
JACK CASHILL
The left fears the information that comes from the internet – the "fake news," the "alternative facts" – because it might well be true.

At the end of his excellent -- and lengthy -- article in the _National Review_, “The Real Collusion Story,” Michael Doran describes the dilemma that now faces Hillary Clinton supporters in high places. 

If they are to honor the emerging facts of the Russian collusion story, writes Doran, these supporters will have to abandon “satisfying self-images” and embrace “painful self-truths.” They will have to do this, Doran adds, “while also handing a well-deserved victory to a hated political enemy.” If history is any gauge, the left will prove incapable of soul searching on this level in anything like the near future.

Those who rely on mainstream media for their news would have to start their education in Russian collusion from scratch. As of now, most have no idea what role Peter Strzok plays or why his relationship with Lisa Page -- Lisa who? -- matters. What little they think they know about Carter Page is rubbish. And for all they know, Fusion GPS is the device that tells them how to drive from point A to point B.

Informed conservatives have a much firmer grasp on the facts of the Russian collusion story. Reading the Doran article would not shock them. It would simply help them put the facts in the place. This is not surprising. As countless studies have shown, conservatives tend to have a higher level of political knowledge in general than liberals and a much higher level than so-called moderates or independents.

https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/as_the_knowledge_gap_grows_so_does_the_civility_gap.html


----------



## xav10 (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> As the Knowledge Gap Grows, so Does the Civility Gap
> JACK CASHILL
> The left fears the information that comes from the internet – the "fake news," the "alternative facts" – because it might well be true.
> 
> ...


Joe, did you just post an article about Hillary Clinton supporters? You're losing it. Keep it up, though; midterms are right around the corner.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> As the Knowledge Gap Grows, so Does the Civility Gap
> JACK CASHILL
> The left fears the information that comes from the internet – the "fake news," the "alternative facts" – because it might well be true.
> 
> ...


I guess the American stinker doesn't understand the strategy behind blurring lines between truth and fiction.

. . . effective propaganda appeals “to the feelings of the public rather than to their reasoning ability”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess the American stinker doesn't understand the strategy behind blurring lines between truth and fiction.
> 
> . . . effective propaganda appeals “to the feelings of the public rather than to their reasoning ability”


You can keep your Dr and plan. I guess shovel ready wasn't really shovel ready, LOL.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Joe, did you just post an article about Hillary Clinton supporters? You're losing it. Keep it up, though; midterms are right around the corner.


As iz usual for you people, you didn't read it,
*The Hangover -- EVERY FUCKING DAY - YouTube*
▶ 0:04


----------



## xav10 (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> As iz usual for you people, you didn't read it,
> *The Hangover -- EVERY FUCKING DAY - YouTube*
> View attachment 2282▶ 0:04
> 
> ...


Mueller will have his report out soon. No need to speculate.
Keep it up though, Joe. Midterms just around the corner.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can keep your Dr and plan. I guess shovel ready wasn't really shovel ready, LOL.


Relax 
and
Keep Clinging on!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Relax
> and
> Keep Clinging on!


Yes, you are probably right, showing your hypocrisy is just too easy and getting old.
Thanks for the tip, 3-putt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, you are probably right, showing your hypocrisy is just too easy and getting old.
> Thanks for the tip, 3-putt.


If that is your goal, you have yet to achieve that. The Trumpism of "Just say it and they'll believe it" only works with your fellow nutty fruitcakes, you aren't fooling anyone else.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If that is your goal, you have yet to achieve that. The Trumpism of "Just say it and they'll believe it" only works with your fellow nutty fruitcakes, you aren't fooling anyone else.


That is the lefts tactic, the Kenyan perfected that one, but you know that, there is your hypocrisy, again.


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Mueller will have his report out soon. No need to speculate.
> Keep it up though, Joe. Midterms just around the corner.



*And when a Multitude of Democrats ( Including Mueller )*
*are " Perp " walked will you cry.......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2018)

You people try sooooo hard, why not try the truth? The truth is easy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You people try sooooo hard, why not try the truth? The truth is easy.


 Indeed


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You people try sooooo hard, why not try the truth? The truth is easy.


Not true.  We've watched you struggle with truth for just over a year now.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 5, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Mueller will have his report out soon. No need to speculate.
> Keep it up though, Joe. Midterms just around the corner.


*Trump Under Investigation By Special Counsel But Not As A Criminal Target*

https://www.npr.org/2018/04/04/599391474/trump-under-investigation-by-special-counsel-but-not-a-criminal-target


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

Wow! Must-see evisceration of Rod Rosenstein and the Mueller investigation
APRIL 5, 2018
This is one video that pays huge dividends for the eight minutes you invest in it.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/wow_mustsee_evisceration_of_rod_rosenstein_and_the_mueller_investigation.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2018)

Just what is the FBI hiding in its refusal to fork over documents for Nunes committee?
APRIL 5, 2018
Nunes is likely to win in the matter of wresting the pretext documents for the FBI's 2016 Trump investigation, as he always has, and still, the FBI do...
House Intelligence Committee chairman Devin Nunes is threatening another legal fight, this time over the Rosetta Stone of the Russia collusion investigation: the FBI document, (or E.C., for electronic communication) showing exactly what triggered it.

According to the Daily Wire:

On Wednesday, House Intelligence Committee Chairman Devin Nunes (R-CA) sent a letter to Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein and FBI Director Christopher Wray that instructed them to produce unredacted copies of the documents that the FBI used as the basis to officially open up its Russia investigation.

It's significant because an FBI investigation of a presidential candidate that was begun right in the middle of a presidential campaign, apparently as an "insurance policy," as the texts of FBI lovebirds Peter Strzok and Lisa Page suggested, is unprecedented in a democratic system. If the pretext for the probe were anything but something serious about national security, it would be an FBI abuse of power. The FBI investigation also amounted to the building material that led to the appointment of the special counsel and that office's investigation of Russian collusion, something that has frequently thrown the Trump administration into turmoil and has resulted in firings and indictments of Trump's closest aides.

Byron York of the Washington Examiner has the best take on this:

_The originating document has been the subject of much controversy. After some Republicans alleged that the FBI used never-verified parts of the Trump dossier as part of its reason to begin the investigation in July 2016, some "current and former" officials leaked to the New York Times that no, it was the case of George Papadopoulos, reported to U.S. authorities by foreign intelligence agents, that prompted the FBI investigation._

Nunes is the right man to be asking for this because he has been a determined digger in getting to the bottom of what really went down as the Deep State reacted against the prospect of a Trump presidency. The famous Nunes memo earlier this year, which was confirmed by FBI officials as all true, did signal that the infamous Steele dossier, of grotesque and untrue claims about Trump cooked up by a British anti-Trump partisan, was the premise for the investigation.

If the FBI were smart, it would just hand over the document and let the chips fall where they may. If mistakes were made, mistakes were made. Already the organization has seen turnover in its leadership, with the firings of Director James Comey and Deputy Director Andrew McCabe. They should be on safe ground to blame the past leaders and promise to do better next time.

But for some reason, even with Christopher Wray, a presumed conservative, at the helm of the organization, the people at the FBI don't want to cooperate. Is it because too many officials were involved in partisanship instead of focused on national security, and because of who will need to be fired? Is it because political operatives connected with the Democrats or the Hillary Clinton campaign were involved? Is it because the work was that sloppy? Is it because some new embarrassing detail is sure to come out, and they don't want it to? Is it stylistics – as in, they look like punks giggling in their supposedly investigative work on matters of national security? I don't know. Nunes seems to know; it's believed he's seen at least some of the documents and has reason to pry them in their entirety out, at a minimum to get the organization to end its partisanship and return to professionalism. It's pretty fourth-world, after all, when a nation's top security organization is openly busying itself with trying to overthrow a president instead of doing its job.

York points out that the bureau has slow-walked requests for documents before and will probably do it again this time. Those at the FBI have nothing to gain from this, given that Nunes is a dogged investigator determined to get to the bottom of the matter, and he will probably win. Still, they play their power games and force him as well as themselves to waste time and energy wresting the document from them. All they are doing is drawing more public attention to the matter. What are they hiding?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2018)

Swamp: Guess Who Set Up Andrew McCabe's Legal Fund? - Katie Pavlich
19 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiepavlich/2018/04/06/swamp-guess-who-set-up-andrew-mccabes-legal-fund-n2468181?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjTr7qoh6jaAhVN_oMKHU0dAzQQqUMwCXoECAkQJw&usg=AOvVaw0-2EC5EEx7nBx1M9IjlEHH


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, you are probably right, showing your hypocrisy is just too easy and getting old.
> Thanks for the tip, 3-putt.


Nothing then? No hypocrisy to show just more inane deep reich-wing fever swamp bs? You ever get tired of being a tool?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You people try sooooo hard, why not try the truth? The truth is easy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


No Sergio clip? Why always stuck so far in the past?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No Sergio clip? Why always stuck so far in the past?


7 is better than 6.
You "Erned" it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 7 is better than 6.
> You "Erned" it.


As has been said about Augusta, "It's like putting from the back of a bathtub and trying to get it to stop before it gets to the drain." Before Tiger went there back in the day he practiced putting on the Stanford basketball court trying to get the ball to stop on different stripes and spots.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As has been said about Augusta, "It's like putting from the back of a bathtub and trying to get it to stop before it gets to the drain." Before Tiger went there back in the day he practiced putting on the Stanford basketball court trying to get the ball to stop on different stripes and spots.


I met Ernie Els some years back while I was hooking up a sink at one of his sponsor's houses. Nice guy. Absolute prince of a man.
I felt bad posting the carnage, but humor has casualties sometimes.


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I met Ernie Els some years back while I was hooking up a sink at one of his sponsor's houses. Nice guy. Absolute prince of a man.
> I felt bad posting the carnage, but humor has casualties sometimes.


*Gato Rat is not a risk taker......he's a regurgitating Lib.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Gato Rat is not a risk taker......he's a regurgitating Lib.*


One of the best back nines in awhile at Augusta.
Four guys in the hunt, and the fat guy winning it in the end.
I loved it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2018)

First liar hasn't got a chance.

*Lynch: Comey never told me he was uncomfortable with my actions*
Ed Morrissey Apr 09, 2018 4:11 PM
Top Pick





“We had a full and open discussion about it.”


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2018)

*This Micheal Avenatti character is going to be exposed for the corrupt POS that he is....*
*Someone or entity is funding his daily four or five News outlet sit downs.....*
*This has ALL the handy work of the type used to bring down the Senator who was challenging*
*Barrack " Soetoro " Obama in Illinois ....Anyone remember how they got the corrupt California*
*courts to open up sealed divorce files on the Ryan's ( Jerry Ryan ).....Same type and system*
*being used here by this DB Lawyer Micheal Avenatti .....Dragging out this stripper to slander and *
*besmirch a sitting President by disregarding contract Law. Now if the shoe was on the other foot*
*the MSM and the Democrats would be 24/7 obfuscating/distracting so this would go away.*
*Character assassination is the Democrats specialty.....*

*And that's what they are doing with Micheal Avenatti/Stormy Daniels....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2018)

Politics
*Former F.B.I. Deputy Director Is Faulted in Scathing Inspector General Report*


By ADAM GOLDMAN and NICHOLAS FANDOSAPRIL 13, 2018

[URL='http://socalsoccer.com/javascript:;'][URL='http://socalsoccer.com/javascript:;']                                                                                                 [/URL][/URL]
Photo





Andrew G. McCabe, the former F.B.I. deputy director, at the Capitol in December. Credit Chip Somodevilla/Agence France-Presse — Getty Images
WASHINGTON — The Justice Department inspector general delivered to Congress on Friday a highly critical report that accused Andrew G. McCabe, the former F.B.I. deputy director, of repeatedly misleading investigators.

The inspector general said that when investigators asked whether he had instructed aides to provide information in October 2016 to a reporter with The Wall Street Journal, Mr. McCabe said he did not authorize the disclosure and did not know who did.

But Mr. McCabe did approve the F.B.I.’s contact with the reporter, according to the review.

The newspaper article delved into a dispute between F.B.I. and Justice Department officials over how to proceed in an investigation into the financial dealings of the Clinton family’s foundation. It revealed a sensitive meeting during which Justice Department officials declined to authorize subpoenas or grand jury activity.

The inspector general also concluded that Mr. McCabe’s disclosure of the existence of the ongoing investigation in the manner described in the report violated media policy of the F.B.I. and Justice Department and constituted misconduct.


In a statement, Mr. McCabe said that he had full authorization to share this information with the media. Mr. McCabe also said that he did not intentionally mislead investigators.




The report, written by the inspector general, Michael E. Horowitz, was delivered to Congress and was expected to be released publicly later in the day
*[URL='https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/17/us/politics/andrew-mccabe-fbi-memos-trump.html']    *[/URL]



Mr. McCabe was fired in March after Attorney General Jeff Sessions rejected an appeal that would have let the 21-year F.B.I. veteran retire just hours before he was eligible for a full government pension.

At the time, Mr. Sessions said Mr. McCabe had repeatedly shown a lack of candor under oath. Mr. McCabe, 50, disputed that, saying his firing was meant to undermine the special counsel investigation being led by Robert S. Mueller III, and to discredit him as a witness.

The report’s release, which had been anticipated for months, comes days before the release of a memoir by James B. Comey, the former F.B.I. director who was fired by President Trump last May. The book, “A Higher Loyalty: Truth, Lies and Leadership,” is scheduled to be released on Tuesday, but details began to trickle out on Thursday night, including pointed criticisms of Mr. Trump.

In response, Mr. Trump unleashed a torrent of criticism of Mr. Comey Friday morning, calling him an “untruthful slime ball” and saying that the bureau’s investigation of Hillary Clinton’s use of a private email server “will go down as one of the worst ‘botch jobs’ of history.”

Mr. Horowitz is expected to release a larger report in the coming weeks about the F.B.I.’s actions during the 2016 election.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Politics
> *Former F.B.I. Deputy Director Is Faulted in Scathing Inspector General Report*
> 
> 
> ...


Andy's had a bad day...


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

*147,ooo warrants waiting to be served.......*

*Hmmmmmm......*

*Those could almost all be HRC's*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2018)

So much for the integrity of the FBI.

Comey Memos: FBI Director Vouched Four Times for Integrity of Accused Liar Andrew McCabe
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/04/20/comey-memos-fbi-director-vouched-four-times-integrity-accused-liar-andrew-mccabe/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjO0OTv6sjaAhUm_4MKHbUbDbIQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw0H0G0ZrZHhpOUnWnoBGr3-&ampcf=1


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

*Oh boy......HRC is in it up to " Fluffy " neck.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

'That's Nonsense...' - Anderson Cooper Grills James Comey For Ridiculous Deep State Answer
Politics | Christian Datoc


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

James Comey: I'm Not A Leaker. Anderson Cooper: You Handed Documents To The Media. How Is That Not Leaking?
US | Chuck Ross
 Video

Says giving friend Trump memos was not a leak


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2018)

Using lies to present lies as truth
APRIL 29, 2018
Andy McCabe lied under oath to I.G. Horowitz, as the report amply delineates.  He was also involved in a conspiracy to bury the Clinton email investig...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/04/using_lies_to_present_lies_as_truth.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So much for the integrity of the FBI.
> 
> Comey Memos: FBI Director Vouched Four Times for Integrity of Accused Liar Andrew McCabe
> 7 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/04/20/comey-memos-fbi-director-vouched-four-times-integrity-accused-liar-andrew-mccabe/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwjO0OTv6sjaAhUm_4MKHbUbDbIQqUMIKDAA&usg=AOvVaw0H0G0ZrZHhpOUnWnoBGr3-&ampcf=1


“You can have a thousand atta boys and, one Awwww shit and youʻre done”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

Indictments Are Comey...er, Coming
WILLIAM L. GENSERT
In going after Trump, the left ensnared itself.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/04/indictments_are_comeyer_coming.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

When you lose Time Mag, you have problems.

*MAG: TROUBLES AT THE BUREAU...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

*BREAKING: Embattled FBI Lawyer Lisa Page Has Resigned*
*The FBI attorney who exchanged anti-Trump text messages with another bureau official resigned on Friday, The Daily Caller News Foundation has learned.

The FBI confirmed that the lawyer, Lisa Page, tendered her resignation.

Page has faced months of scrutiny over the text messages, which she exchanged with Peter Strzok, the former deputy chief of the FBI’s counterintelligence division.

The exchanges show a deep hostility to President Donald Trump at a time when the two officials were working on the FBI’s investigation into possible Trump campaign collusion with the Russian government. Some of the texts show Strzok and Page cryptically discussing how to proceed with the investigation, which was opened on July 31, 2016.



“I want to believe the path you threw out for consideration in Andy’s office — that there’s no way [Trump] gets elected — but I’m afraid we can’t take that risk,” Strzok wrote to Page in an Aug. 15, 2016 text referring to then-FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe.




“It’s like an insurance policy in the unlikely event you die before you’re 40,” he added.

“OMG THIS IS F***ING TERRIFYING,” Page wrote to Strzok on Election Day, Nov. 8, 2016.

“F Trump,” Strzok wrote in another text.


The Justice Department’s office of the inspector general discovered the biased text messages as part of the watchdog’s investigation into the FBI’s handling of the Clinton email investigation.

Page and Strzok also worked closely on the Clinton probe.

As the FBI’s No. 2 counterintelligence official, Strzok oversaw the FBI’s investigation into possible Trump campaign collusion with the Russian government. On the Clinton email investigation, Strzok conducted interviews with Clinton and her top aides.

Both Strzok and Page also served on Special Counsel Robert Mueller’s Russia investigation, which began on May 17, 2017.

Page worked for several weeks on the Mueller team before returning to her position as one of McCabe’s counselors. Strzok worked on the Mueller investigation until July 28, 2017, when Michael Horowitz, the DOJ’s inspector general, notified Mueller of the scandalous text messages.

Page is also a central player in Horowitz’s investigation of McCabe. She is the FBI official who McCabe instructed to speak to The Wall Street Journal regarding an October 2016 article about the FBI’s handling of the Clinton email investigation. McCabe authorized Page to leak to The Journal “in a manner designed to advance his personal interests at the expense of Department leadership,” Horowitz determined.

Attorney General Jeff Sessions fired McCabe on March 16 based upon a recommendation from the FBI’s Office of Professional Responsibility (OPR).

Horowitz released a report on April 13 that alleged McCabe gave inaccurate and incomplete statements about his authorization of the media leaks. The report, which dinged McCabe for a “lack of candor,” said he initially denied to both the OPR and the inspector general that he authorized Page to speak with The Journal.

Horowitz is expected to release a report this month that will focus more heavily on Strzok and Page. Strzok was sent to the FBI’s human resources division after his removal from the Mueller team.

An attorney for Page did not respond to requests for comment about the resignation.
*


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2018)

*The Coup has been exposed and NOW the perpetrators are going to JAIL !!!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 12, 2019)

espola said:


> I kicked in $30.  Isn't that about the same as an NRA membership?


Hows the return on this investment?


----------



## espola (Sep 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hows the return on this investment?


Investment?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 13, 2019)

News Breaks that Andrew McCabe Will Be Charged By the DOJ and the Flop Sweat Builds

Posted at 3:30 pm on September 12, 2019 by Bonchie

_ 
We hereby grant Red State and all of its media partners, subsidiaries, and future media partners and subsidiaries, an indefinite license in perpetuity to republish the content of this article with attribution to FreeMartyG. 

" width="587" height="498" srcset="https://www.redstate.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/mccabe-crawling.jpg 587w, https://www.redstate.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/mccabe-crawling-236x200.jpg 236w, https://www.redstate.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/mccabe-crawling-300x255.jpg 300w, https://www.redstate.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/mccabe-crawling-60x50.jpg 60w" sizes="(min-width: 587px) 587px, 100vw" i-amphtml-layout="responsive" i-amphtml-auto-lightbox-visited="" lightbox="i-amphtml-auto-lightbox-0" style="margin: 0px auto; max-width: 100%; display: block; position: relative; width: 100vw; overflow: hidden !important;">






Color me surprised. It looks like the DOJ has finally decided to hold someone accountable for what went on during the Hillary-Trump investigative fiasco.





Former FBI Assistant Director and current CNN talking head, Andrew McCabe, failed to convince the DOJ not to move forward with prosecution against him after a last ditch effort to change their minds. This report is coming via Fox News. The Daily Caller’s Chuck Ross, who’s been killer on this beat, also confirms this story is accurate.
_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 13, 2019)

espola said:


> Investment?


The thirty bucks.
Well spent?


----------



## espola (Sep 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The thirty bucks.
> Well spent?


Yes, but I didn't see it as an investment.


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2019)




----------

